# Gisbert´s Schwimmteich



## Gisbert (30. Aug. 2007)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich wollte nach einigen Monaten Planung mal meine Skizze zur allgemeinen Diskussion freigeben.
Wir planen mit dem Aushub im nächsten Frühjahr zu beginnen.

Die Daten:

Der Teich soll nach dem Naturagart System gebaut werden
Schwimmbereich Tiefe von 1,80 m (das Reinspringen ist dann sicher)
Filtergraben von 16m mit vielen Pflanzen
Schwimmbereich für 2 Schwimmer geeignet.
Kies 2-8 soll als Substrat in den Schwimmteich / Sand-Lehm in den Filtergraben
Pumpe:
Oase 12V/55W 6m³/h

Jetzt habe ich folgende Fragen:


Welche Pflanzen wachsen im nährstoffarmen Teich ohne ständig zu düngen?
Könnte man nicht auch im Schwimmteich an den Seitenteilen Unterwasserpflanzen pflanzen um die Wasserqualität zu verbessern?
Welches Substrat auf Bodengrund? Auch Kies 2-8? Wie wird das dann gereinigt?
Wer hat Erfahrung mit großen Trittplatten-Wegen auf der Uferwallkuppe?
Stein-Stufen oder Mörteltreppe mit Steinen in den Teich?
Klappt ein Skimmer in 7m Entfernung noch mit der Zielsaugtechnik und welcher empfiehlt sich?
Reicht wirklich die eine empfohlene Niedervoltpumpe?

Viele Grüße
Gisbert


----------



## thias (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert,

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus, das Projekt und die Vorlagen sind gut  .(leider etwas klein, man kann nicht alles erkennen)

Mein ST ist zwar noch sehr jung, aber vielleicht kann ich auf ein paar Fragen antworten.

Ich habe auch nach NG gebaut und bin sehr zufrieden.

1. Ich habe alle mit Startdünger versehen und da wachsen sie prächtig, z.Zt. noch viel besser als im Filtergraben, denn dort ist noch nicht so sehr viel Mulm.
Düngen musst du wenigstens die Seerosen. Auch andere, wenn sie kräftig wachsen sollen, wenn sie zu sehr wuchern, trittst du auf die Bremse und düngst nicht mehr - ist doch praktisch, oder?
Für das Nachdüngen gibt es einen guten Tipp: Düngekügelchen in eine Kugel aus Ton/Lehm einbetten und dann zu den Wurzeln ins Substrat drücken...

2. Die Wasserqualität muss, denke ich, nicht noch mehr verbessert werden. Sicher kannst du das tun, aber die können auch schnell in den Schwimmbereich hineinwuchern. Dort lieber attraktive Pflanzen und keine Pest...

3. Ich habe auch Kies 2-8 im ST, ganz am Boden bei den Absaugungen aber nicht mehr. Ich würde empfehlen alle Wände im ST zu verputzen, der Kies wird sonst immer abgespült.

4. Ich... In meinem Baubericht kannst du das nachlesen. Ich habe große Granitsteine im Mörtelbett (auf Vlies)

5. Das hängt von deinem Stil ab. Ich habe sehr naturangelehnt aus Sandsteinbruch die Stufen.

6. Ja. Ich habe sogar über 10 m Entfernung, aber mit einem 100er Rohr und Skimmer von Oase (mit 100er Anschluß über NG). Erst vor dem Sammelschacht wird au 50 mm reduziert.

7. Habe die gleich Pumpe. Ich denke, sie reicht. (Wie hoch muss sie pumpen?)
Wenn ich Skimmen will, mach ich die Bodenabsaugung zu. Wenn der Skimmer dann richtig arbeitet, ist eine Höhendiffernz vom ST zum Filtergraben von etwa 10 cm, dann erst wird der richtige Sog erreicht. Das solltest du bei der Gestaltung mit beachten. Dein Filtergraben ist auch sehr lang, wenn er dich bewachsen ist, kommen noch etliche cm dazu.

Kannst ja meinen Bericht über den Teichbau durchschmökern oder auch den vorläufigen Fachbeitrag über Ufergestaltung.

P.S.
Kann jemand den Thread in die Rubrik Schwimmteiche verschieben, sonst ist es so still dort.


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert.

Na dann sag ich doch erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

@Thias


> P.S.
> Kann jemand den Thread in die Rubrik Schwimmteiche verschieben, sonst ist es so still dort.



Erledigt.


----------



## katja (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

hallo gisbert, willkommen im forum!

na das nenn ich doch mal einen plan bis ins detail!  

dein garten bzw. schwimmteich ist/wird ja wohl ein traum!

aber auch das haus scheint eine interessante form zu haben, auch den grundriss finde ich richtig klasse!  

welche größe hat denn das grundstück, das wirkt ja alles riiiiesig!  

auf jeden fall hat das hand und fuß was du da planst!

ich freu mich schon auf eine fotoserie ab nächstem frühjahr, ähnlich der von thias!

eventuell ist da dann auch mal das haus "in natura" zu sehen, wobei mich das eigentlich gar nicht interessiert.......:__ nase: :nase: :nase: 

ich wünsche dir gutes gelingen und viel spaß nächsten sommer beim planschen!  


mann, bin ich neidisch.....


----------



## Gisbert (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Danke für die netten Willkommensgrüße!
Habe jetzt den Teich in 3 Stücke zerlegt und als Bilderserie beigefügt. Da recht heftige Größenbeschränkungen keine bessere Auflösung ermöglichten hoffe ich, dass alle Details zu erkennen sind.

Jetzt möchte ich aber konstruktive Kritik hören – denn falsch machen kann man ja viel :? 

Thias: Das waren ja schon gute Tipps bzw. Bestätigungen meiner Überlegungne – ich lese immer gerne in der Beschreibung Deines Teichbaus, das ist wirklich hilfreich  

Die Grundstücksgröße ist kein Problem - das geht noch einige Meter nach hinten raus - da wird der Aushub einfach 5cm dick auf der Wiese verteilt  
Bachlauf ist nicht geplant, so muss die Pumpe auch nicht zuviel tun.
Welcher Oase Skimmer empfiehlt sich denn? Ist das der Standskimmer?
Wer hat denn mal eine Steilwand im Teich integriert wie ich das geplant habe? Es wird ja von Naturagart abgeraten, da die Folie rutschen kann. Wenn ich die aber mit dem NG Klemm Profil befestige sollte es doch gehen?
Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Mauern einer ~ 1,80 m hohen Hohllochsteinmauer? Wollte die auf ein 30cm dickes Fundament setzen und dann alles mit Beton ausgießen (da wird die Mischmaschine sich freuen...  


Danke,
Gisbert


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert,

jetzt kann man den Plan gut erkennen.

Ich habe einen Standskimmer, allerdings ohne Ständer, d.h. nach unten offen mit einer, gaube ich, 120er Offnung. Ich habe ihn also direkt auf das KG-Rohr aufgesetzt und dann auf 100 reduziert. Das Rohr ist einbetoniert.

Warum willst du ein Steilufer im Wasser? Das ist am Weg echt gefährlich. Ich habe umlaufend Sicherheitsstufen in verschiedenen Höhen, man kann also an jeder Stelle den Teich verlassen. Auch machen sich an der Terasse ein paar ausgewählte Pflanzen gut, die man auf die Terassen pflanzen kann. Im flacheren Wasser lassen sich auch besser Tiere beobachten von der Terasse


----------



## Gisbert (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias,
Das mit dem Standskimmer hört sich gut an - werde ich auch so einbauen.  

Den direkten Übergang von der Terrasse/Steg zum tiefen Bereich des Schwimmteichs habe ich mir überlegt, damit beim Reinspringen auch gleich genügend Wassertiefe vorhanden ist. Mir ist bewusst, dass es für Nichtschwimmer gefährlich werden kann, aber die fallen ja sonst auch von jedem Steg ins tiefe Wasser.  
Ansonsten habe ich eine Leiter und eine Treppe als Ausstiege eingeplant. Im Notfall sind die anderen Ufer ja auch abgestuft. Habe mal eine Skizze angefertigt wie es dann etwa aussehen kann.

Viele Grüße
Gisbert


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

... das wird bestimmt ganz toll  , schöne Skizze.

ich wage trotzdem nochmal Einspruch  .
Wenn man reinspringt, sollte man bei 1,8 m Tiefe eh keinen steilen Köpfer machen : , also man taucht bestimmt einem Meter Entfernung ins Tiefe. Wenn du Stufen mit 20-30 cm Breite anbringst, reicht das auch noch (Tiefe 30 und 70 cm). Da hat man dann auch nicht den Streß mit Betonmauer.
Hier habe ich das auch so, da könnte manreinspringen:
 

An meinem Teich habe ich das Springen aber jetzt verboten,
da durch die starken Wellen die jungen Pflanzen entwurzeln, der Kies abgespült wird und jeder Bodenkontakt sehr weh tut, da die Mörtelschicht und die Steine doch sehr hart und rauh sind. Das ist ein Nachteil.


----------



## Gisbert (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Lange habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet aber es gibt viele neue Bilder die ich Euch unbedingt zeigen möchte.

So sah der Garten vor dem Teichbau aus – viel Platz für Löwenzahn und Co.


----------



## Gisbert (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Baustellenvorbereitung:
Betonstahl von Hand gebogen – dies wurde für das Fundament der „Staumauer“ zum Haus benötigt.
10 Tonnen Bergische Grauwacke und Basaltlava wurden herbeigeschafft!


----------



## Gisbert (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

5. Mai 2008
Nachdem die Regenzeit vorbei war ging es endlich los....

„Wird dies ein Amphitheater?“ war eine der Fragen


----------



## Gisbert (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*8. Mai 2008*
Für die „Staumauer“ zum Schutz des Kellers vor den Wassermassen wurden Hohlblocksteine mit Beton ausgegossen. Unten 75 cm dick und oben nur 25 cm - da ist genug Reserve drin. 

       

*10. Mai 2008*

 
650 kg – und der BobCat hat es geschafft!
    

Die ersten Stunden war es noch ein Vergnügen aber dann hieß es nur noch „fertig werden“....


----------



## Gisbert (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*17. Mai 2008*

 
Wenn der Garten schon verwüstet wird kann direkt ein 50 m frostsicherer Graben zum zukünftigen Saunahaus gezogen werden.

 
Strom, Steuerungsleitung und Wasser bis hinter das Indianertippi. Das Aufbuddeln und Zuschütten dauerte genau einen Tag.

*19.05.08*
 
Die neue Terrasse entsteht.

 
Die Versorgungsleitungen werden im dicken Kabelkanal – natürlich frostsicher - verlegt. Damit der Wasserdruck des Teiches diese nicht zerstört wird das Rohr komplett mit Beton ummantelt. hier ist auch schon der Bereich für den Ufergraben neben der Terrasse erkennbar.

 
Aus Platzmangel wird die Damm-Durchführung etwas schmaler gehalten und die eine Seite der Abtrennung mit Hohlblocksteinen aufgemauert.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Servus Gisbert

Na dann buddelt Ihr ja ordentlich 



> Damit der Wasserdruck des Teiches diese nicht zerstört wird das Rohr komplett mit Beton ummantelt.



Nein, nicht  ..... Nur in Sand verlegen 

Die Rohre brauchen Spiel zur Längenausdehnung, haben sie das nicht, wie bei dir angedacht, brechen sie.


----------



## Gisbert (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hi Digicat,

die Rohre wurden auch nur zur Teichseite mit Beton ummantelt - zu den Enden hin sind sie offen für Längenausdehnungen. Außerdem wird dort nur kaltes Wasser und Strom durchgeleitet. Da sollten die Temperaturschwankungen minimal sein. Es ist mehr als Kabelkanal zu verstehen.

Gruß Gisbert

*23. Mai 2008*
   
Nur der Ufergraben muss noch ausgehoben werden.

 
Der Steg ist schon da – nur das Wasser fehlt noch.

 
Der Filtergraben entsteht

   
Stabile Abtrennungen (Uferwall) für Ufer- und Filtergraben


----------



## günter-w (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert, nun wird dein Traum doch war. Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.
Gruß Günter


----------



## thias (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert,

das geht ja voll los bei euch. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg 

Wann kommt die Folie? 
Ihr baut ja auch nach NG, d.h. erst alles fertig modellieren, dann ausmessen und dann eine Woche auf die Folie warten 
Wenn man den Sandboden bei euch anschaut, der macht ja auch Spaß 

Was ist das eigentlich im Hintergrund, Fluß, See? Scheint recht groß zu sein, da wird die Besiedlung bei euch recht schnell gehen.


----------



## Gisbert (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias,

Es ging bei wirklich richtig bei uns los – ich muss gestehen, dass ich bedingt durch den Schwimmteichbau leider nicht dazu gekommen bin den Fortschritt zu dokumentieren und möchte dies mit den noch kommenden Berichten nachholen.
Leider haben wir hier keinen Sandboden sonder ein Lehm-Tongemisch mit Eisenkies-Schichten und daraus resultierend Schichtenwasser welches neben dem Regen auch noch in die Baugrube lief. Einen Vorteil hat der harte Boden aber – er rutschte nicht in Grube.
Im Hintergrund sind Erdbeerplantagen mit Folienabdeckung. Da aber in der Nachbarschaft viele Teiche vorhanden sind ging die Besiedlung sehr schnell (dazu später mehr).

Viele Grüße,
Gisbert


----------



## Gisbert (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*27.05.08*

 
Dies ist der zukünftige Filtergraben mit dam Aushub. Der Pfirsichbaum musste auch später wieder ausgebuddelt werden und seitdem wächst er wie wild.... 

 
Dies war unsere Großbaustelle. Die Schutzmauer zum Haus ist schon fertiggestellt.

*5. Juni 2008*
Die Regenzeit brach an....
     
-----------------------Schwimmteich ------------------- Ufergraben ------------------- Filtergraben-----------------
 

Pumpaktion nach dem großen Regen 


*14. Juni 2008*

 
Das 1200 g/m² Vlies wurde verlegt um die Folie vor Steinen, Wurzeln, dem Eisenkies, etc. zu schützen.
60 Sandsäcke (nicht Plastiktüten nehmen - die halten nicht) wurden gefüllt um Flies (und später Folie) in der richtigen Position zu halten.

*21.06.08*

 
Jetzt ist es soweit: Die Folie (1,5 mm) kommt rein und Alle helfen mit.

       
Ich habe mir 3 große Stücke liefern und dann von einem Experten mit Heißluft verkleben lassen. Wir hatten mit den jeweils 200 kg Paketen schon sehr zu schleppen. Bedingt durch die verzwickte Form und dem Platzmange war ein Ausrollen wie bei Naturagart vorgeschlagenleider nicht möglich.


----------



## Gisbert (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*26. Juli 2008*

Der gesamte Teich sollte mit Verbundmatte ausgekleidet werden um so einen optimalen Schutz der Folie zu gewähren.

         
Der Saugsammler ist eingebaut und die Lage des Steges ist schon erkennbar.
Die Ansaugschläuche müssen zuvor verlegt werden damit diese nachher nicht mehr sichtbar sind.

       
Mit Quellschweißmittel (2 große Flaschen) wird die Verbundmatte an der Folie fixiert. Das Vermörteln folgt später. Da ich in den Schwimmteich einige Steine eingebaut habe war es sehr wichtig Dehnungsfalten in der Folie zu legen damit durch den späteren Wasserdruck keine übermäßige Belastung oder sogar ein Reißen passiert.


----------



## thias (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*



Gisbert schrieb:


> Hallo Thias,
> 
> Es ging bei wirklich richtig bei uns los – ich muss gestehen, dass ich bedingt durch den Schwimmteichbau leider nicht dazu gekommen bin den Fortschritt zu dokumentieren und möchte dies mit den noch kommenden Berichten nachholen.


 
oops ah, ja ich hab nicht auf die Jahreszahl geschaut 

nun also nur zurück lehnen und genießen...


----------



## Gisbert (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*27. Juli 2008*
     
Die 2. Flut (jetzt mit Folie) und wieder wurde aus Filtergraben, Ufergarben und dem eigentlichen Schwimmteich gepumpt.

*30. Juli 2008*

     
Die Steine werden im Teich verteilt und mit Mörtel fixiert. Ganz wichtig: keine Spannungen in der Folie aufbauen und genügend Reserve mittels Falten lassen.

*1. August 2008*

 
Das sind ca. 7 Tonnen Steine

 
Trennfolie zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben

 
Skimmer von Oase – direkt auf ein 3“ Schlauch mittels 80er Abflussrohr (grau) montiert und vermörtelt.

     
So ist der Filtersammelschacht hinter Steinen und unter dem (zukünftigen) Steg gut verdeckt.

 
Die bequeme Einstiegstreppe mit 5 Stufen.


----------



## Gisbert (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*2. August 2008*

 
Das Vermörteln begann. Ich habe wie von NaturaGart beschrieben dünne Zementschlämmen in die Verbundmatte eingearbeitet und abschließend mit Sand und feinem Kies bestreut.
 

An kritischen (z.B. sehr belesteten Stellen) wurde ein Nylongewebe mit eingebaut.

*21. August 2008*

       
Nach einigen Tagen schwerer Mörtelarbeit und verteilen des Sandes musste der Mörtel des Schwimmteiches nur noch ~ 1 Woche aushärten.


----------



## Gisbert (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*24. August 2008*

   
100.000 L Wasser Marsch!!!

*25. August 2008*

       
 
Das Spielen kann beginnen...

Der Filtergraben wurde mit Maurersand befüllt um den Filterpflanzen ein gutes Nährmedium zu geben.
 
vorher...

 
nachher...


----------



## Gisbert (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

*29. August 2008*

 
Die zukünftige Rasenfläche wurde gepflügt.

*30. August 2008*

   
Die Bepflanzung im Ufergraben (mit viel nährstoffreichem Boden): ~300 Pflanzen von ~ 50 verschiedenen Arten.

   
Der Ufergraben wurde in dem Bereich extra tief ausgebildet damit die Callas Riesenblüten bilden können. 

 
FERTIG - 

 
Abend am See................................


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo Gisbert,

tolles Projekt, ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß
beim baden 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## thias (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

... ist richtig gut geworden, ganz nach meinem geschmack .

Wie sind die Pflanzen eingewachsen?

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass das etwas schneller geht, bin ja nun im 3. Jahr und trotzdem mickern sie bei mir noch ziemlich im Filtergraben.


----------

